# Beneteau First 38 and equivalents?



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.sailnet.com/boatchk/showproduct.php?product=140&



> Very fast fin keel racer/cruiser. Very seaworthy. Sistership has circumnavigated. Have not found any weaknesses. Are very pleased with performance and accomodation. Great liveaboard, extended cruiser as well as weekend racing machine. Great all-round safe and exciting sailboat.





> We purchased this 3 cabin boat new in France in 1985. We were embarking as a family on turned int a 6 year circumnavigation. My yacht dealership partnership had been sold to do this, but as dealers for Swan, C&C, Whitby, Yamaha, Beneteau and our own line of Sunstar sailboats I had no doubt which was the best built boat for the money.
> 
> Now, after 15 years and over 70,000 miles we still find it hard to believe that a better boat exists. No structural problems, it sails like a racer but handles easily. Its a dry ride and the boat has no vices. You can tell that we like this boat!
> 
> ...


I bumped into the above thread about Beneteau First 38. I found it very interesting. It may be what I am looking for my purpose. Like all newbies first coming to Sailnet, I wanted to have a true blue water boat. However after years of reading and listening, I am not sure if I can live with a true blue water boat because it is painfully slow and lack of space. yes, I like to take the boat to cross the pond, but I don't do it all the time.

My questions are: 
Are all Beneteau First series built similarly well? 
Are any particular year or model that I should look for?
What is the equivalence of late model (say 1995 to 2005) to the original "Beneteau First 38" ?

TIA


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry for the screwed up title field.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

I can't give specifics about the 38, but I did deliver a 40.7 back from Bermuda to Annapolis MD this past summer. At no time did I feel the boat was tender, or cheaply made.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Models, altho I do not know yrs per say that may fit from Bene

First 375, not sure of older or newer
First 36.7 newer
40.7 newer
40f5? and a few other 40 variations too. 

Not sure if there is a bene owners forum or website, sometimes the manufactures web site has some info on back models. If you were looking at Jeanneaus. there is a site based in England with all kinds of info.

Do you own the SO37 you say you are sailing? I know of at least one for sail in Ca that has been around the globe, with many others doing pond jumps. Not saying I would want to do a Cape Horn in the middle of winter....I could work for what you want if you can weather watch.

marty


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks Captain*s*

I currently do not own a SO37. She is a sail-share boat. I have such good time that i will sign for another year contract. By then, i hope I know what I want to buy for my cruising need.

Beneteau First 40.7 is high on my list. In case I am not able to find one in my area next year, I wonder which is the replacement of her from the Beneteau First line.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Rock,

The 40.7 is just getting replaced by the First 40. Before that is a 41S5 ie 90's, 40.5 ie 80's builds. 

Others going thru yachtworld,

42S7 90's
1st 42 80's
1st 38 80's
First class 12 80's earlyish
One Ton earlyish 80's
36.7 2000's
38S5 90's
375 80's
36S7 90's
35S7 90's
35S5 90's
FC10 80's

These are all what most would call the first series, ie the race cruise boats vs the oceanus, boats ending with a 3 or equal of the cruise line from bene. 
If you can get a 90'ish or later model design, these will probably sail and handle better than an 80's model.

marty


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

rockDAWG said:


> Sorry for the screwed up title field.


Fixed.. let me know if you wanted something different!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

rockDAWG said:


> My questions are:
> Are all Beneteau First series built similarly well?
> Are any particular year or model that I should look for?
> What is the equivalence of late model (say 1995 to 2005) to the original "Beneteau First 38" ?
> ...


There is a discussion of the First 42 at http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...21-beneteau-first-42-german-frers-design.html with a link to a detailed review of the boat on the second page of the thread. All of the early through mid-1980's era Firsts are exceptional boats.

FWIW...


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link, it is helpful 

BTW, How much tankage do you have on your 42? Does it have enough for long distance ocean voyage? Is there room to add an additional tank for water? TIA. 

Cheers


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I think a "true bluewater boat" is able to sail efficiently on all points of sail. It can handle a 6 mph breeze and an offshore gale. It is well built. It is safe below with good handholds and a galley that works at an angle. It has good tankage. It has efficient deck gear and a strong rig. It can be designed to a rule but shouldn't have distortions for that rule. It doesn't need a lot of crew on the rail. It has a smallish cockpit well that drains quickly and a companionway that isn't too large, preferably with close to vertical sides.

I think too many people think bluewater means overbuilt and slow. 

The First series, some Wauquiez boats, Morris boats, and many others qualify as "bluewater".


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Read the article. It will answer many/most of your questions. In re water, we have about 105 US gallons or 400 liters. If you will be traveling far enough/long enough that you need more, the solution is a water maker as to gain more tankage space, you'd have to remove one or more of the wine cellar lockers and no one with any sense would even consider such a thing on a French yacht, no?

FWIW...


----------

